# Beginner's problems



## carlcaulkett (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello, I have just installed FreeBSD in Parallels on my Apple Mac. I'm trying to get the screen resolution sorted, but when I type `kldload vesa` as per the guide at https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/consoles.html  I get the error message:




What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 16, 2018)

What does dmesg(8) say?
Error 6 is ENXIO, which means something tried to use a device that doesn't exist.  In isolation, that error message tells us nothing.


----------



## carlcaulkett (Mar 16, 2018)

I was able to sort this problem with this information: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/trouble-with-changing-console-resolution.57689/post-348623


----------

